# Bad Mr. Softee!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43075305/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Remind me never to order a slushie from an ice cream truck:googly:


----------

